# cdrecord

## badgers

Hello, I have a burner as follows

/var/log/messages

Sep 25 16:48:16 DavidCPU ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Sep 25 16:48:16 DavidCPU hdc: LITE-ON LTR-40125S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 25 16:48:16 DavidCPU hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1984kB Cache, UDMA(33)

I googled for burning from the command line, and it seems that cdrecord needs SCSI emulation.

cdrecord -scanbus does this

DavidCPU stage4 # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃÂ¶rg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

How do you burn an iso image from the command line without SCSI support?

thanks

----------

## wynn

```
# cat blank-rw.sh

#!/bin/bash -x

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v -v fs=8m speed=10 dev=/dev/hdc blank=fast
```

and

```
# cat write-rw.sh

#!/bin/bash -x

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

    echo "Usage: $0 <iso-image>"

    exit 0

fi

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v -v -tao fs=8m speed=10 -eject dev=/dev/hdc gracetime=2 -data $1
```

and

```
# cat write-cdr.sh

#!/bin/bash -x

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

   echo 'Usage: '$0' <iso image>'

   exit 0

fi

cdrecord -v -v -tao fs=16m dev=/dev/hdc gracetime=2 -data $1
```

work well here â the /dev has been changed to suit your setup.

To blank a new, unformatted CD-RW use "blank=all" instead of "blank=fast" â from the manpage "this may take a long time"

speed=10 for the 10x/12x CR-RWs. Writing the CDR has no speed given, it's a DVD-R/RW and chooses its own speed which seems to work very well with 52x CD-Rs

----------

## badgers

thanks

----------

## wynn

One further thing that should have been mentioned is that cdrecord is always run as root.

There's a message which is displayed about running as root if there are "issues".

----------

## bollucks

no no no. SCSI emulation is the ancient way to burn cpus defunct as of 4 years ago. Disable scsi emulation and just do 

cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc

Ignore the warnings given by cdrecord when you do this about "unsupported"; it's about an argument between the cdrecord developer and the linux kernel developers. Do it the linux way, not the unix way.

----------

## badgers

thank you

----------

## icecube

I got the same error. It appears for some reason that the sg module wasn't being loaded on boot anymore. I ran "modprobe sg". Then cdrecord worked perfectly again. Will add sg to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 for now till I figure out what's going on.

----------

## VoVaN

 *wynn wrote:*   

> One further thing that should have been mentioned is that cdrecord is always run as root.
> 
> There's a message which is displayed about running as root if there are "issues".

 

I switched to cdrkit and there's no issues at all and I can use even more features of my Plextor without any root problems:-) . It's a fork of cdrtools, but without any mess around licenses and provides exactly the same set of command line tools. Cdrkit already in portage for a while and I hope ane time it will it will replace cdrtools.

```
cdrecord -checkdrive

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identification : 'DVDR   PX-716A  '

Revision       : '1.09'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE VARIREC GIGAREC FORCESPEED SPEEDREAD SINGLESESSION HIDECDR

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
```

----------

## tld

I got really sick of cdrecord, it's complaining about 2.6 kernels, root requirements etc a long time ago and have switched to using with cdrdao or growisofs for everything.

Tom

----------

## VoVaN

 *tld wrote:*   

> I got really sick of cdrecord, it's complaining about 2.6 kernels, root requirements etc a long time ago and have switched to using with cdrdao or growisofs for everything.
> 
> Tom

 

As I mentioned above cdrtools don't have any issues you mentioned...

----------

## seventhguardian

To use "scanbus" do this:

```
cdrecord -dev=ATA -scanbus
```

----------

## Gentree

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

>  *tld wrote:*   I got really sick of cdrecord, it's complaining about 2.6 kernels, root requirements etc a long time ago and have switched to using with cdrdao or growisofs for everything.
> 
> Tom 
> 
> As I mentioned above cdrtools don't have any issues you mentioned...

 

cdrkit , right ? 

thx checking that one out, since k3b uses cdrecord.

----------

## danyer

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrkit , right ? 
> 
> thx checking that one out, since k3b uses cdrecord.

 

k3b works with cdrkit perfectly (for me), as cdrkit's command syntax is the same, and links are created to cdrkit binaries so any program which will call cdrecord will use wodim instead.

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2006-12-23 16:24 /usr/bin/cdrecord -> /usr/bin/wodim

best wishes,

Dan.

----------

## BorgDrone2

K3b 12.17 doesn't recognize the readcd symlink that cdrkit creates, but everything else works fine.

----------

